# Screw Rollitup!!!!



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

This site is very rad.... Too bad the admin Rollitup is a fucking douche bag... To lazy to respond to pms and resolve issues..... 

Good bye RIU

I had a good run with you guys... But yea FUCK ROLLITUP.ORG. Im done..

Please delete my account flipsidesw.. I will no longer be visiting this site.....


----------



## DR.LEMON (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL dude chill down


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

Na man ive been very coperative with him... Has made no attempt to resolve an issue... It been way too long and i have zero help.. Fdd did what he could but Rollitup still ignored... So fuck him. 

I will be spreading this info to other more reputable sites.... Maybe he'll start to give a fuck about the rest of his members..


----------



## DR.LEMON (Sep 20, 2009)

lol who the fuck cares get over it shit like this happens so the fuck what


----------



## Philouza (Sep 20, 2009)

whats the matter, daddies little girl got a tear in her eye?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 20, 2009)

Dude this the freakin internet...nothing on the internet should get you like this...go out and play in the sun and make some friends or something


----------



## stankdank1 (Sep 20, 2009)

He an upset Crack Head. Pretty funny one at that. Literally.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

Na im just used to professionalism.. Never thought id ever have an issue here. at this point im just curious how far i gotta go to get banned.... I bet he ingnores me like he does the rest of the site..


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 20, 2009)

I have no trouble finding other sites sometimes and its more educating to visit other sites(IC mag, The Farm and many others.)Dont sweat the small shit,lifes too short


----------



## smppro (Sep 20, 2009)

You posted you goodbye in the Introduce yourself section


----------



## hayzeheven (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkcoobYUu8g


----------



## shawkner (Sep 20, 2009)

hayzeheven said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkcoobYUu8g


A+



Your little rant goes against the entire ideology of potheads. Just chill. Hit a blunt and then maybe reconsider


----------



## poopmaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Whole story with pics of your girlfriend or else I think your just on meth.


----------



## casper23 (Sep 20, 2009)

sounds like someone got sand in there vag! lol
chill dude, who cares if your account is not being deleted, just stop logging in to the site... BOOM! problem solved


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

I like meth......Dont you?


----------



## casper23 (Sep 20, 2009)

fuck people that smoke meth. i smoked for 5 years and nothing good comes from that shit. its a bullshit drug!


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 20, 2009)

It took five years,I got my feel a whole hell of lot faster than that


----------



## cnettex (Sep 20, 2009)

hayzeheven said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkcoobYUu8g


 
lol been a min since i've watched that movie gg


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

Your right casper,, im pissed the fuck off with a damn good reason.. I will stop posting it is childish... the end of my rant.. ty

Admins please delete my account ty and peace out...

Your still a fuck tho Rollitup.........It doesnt end here.....Go fuck yourself


----------



## DR.LEMON (Sep 20, 2009)

casper23 said:


> fuck people that smoke meth. i smoked for 5 years and nothing good comes from that shit. its a bullshit drug!


well said man


----------



## casper23 (Sep 20, 2009)

^--- it was fun for a bit but after that i was nothing more than a shell and a slave to it. but now i got my good ol weed to keep me going


----------



## DR.LEMON (Sep 20, 2009)

yea the multiple all nighters kinda ran together for me after a while, and yea the shell part too i think . but now im puffin an choikin like all the rest


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 20, 2009)

man some people can sure get there panties in a wad but it makes for funny reading


----------



## casper23 (Sep 20, 2009)

OI OI OI mate


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

Is Riu based in the united states?


----------



## casper23 (Sep 20, 2009)

what the fuck does it matter man... are you gonna start some sort of war against the site now? STOP POSTING. please, jsut stop


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

War is the way of americans..... Why do i have to be different?


----------



## casper23 (Sep 20, 2009)

well for one war doesnt not solve a damn thing, and two your just coming off as a pussy that is looking for a fight wherever you can find one. what do you hope to gain from starting shit on here man?


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

Well i was hoping that the admins would step in before i gave the full story... Call me a pussy w/e.. If i cant get my issue resolved in a reasonable polite and constructive manner i should just bend over and take it? Yea right,, when push comes to shuv im gonna come out swingin.' I dont take shit from anyone.......... Do you?


----------



## casper23 (Sep 20, 2009)

dude, you bitchin over them not deleting your account! is it that big of a deal to you? really? you got some screwed up issues if your blowing up over someone not wanting to delete your account. lol you are FAILing as we speak. and no i dont take shit from anyone, but that is different, your not face to face with someone, your starting drama online.... its easy to be a bad ass when your not face to face with someone. your just an E-THUG! lol


----------



## trichromalicious (Sep 20, 2009)

DR.LEMON said:


> well said man


X3 Well THERE'S your problem.


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Sep 20, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Well i was hoping that the admins would step in before i gave the full story... Call me a pussy w/e.. If i cant get my issue resolved in a reasonable polite and constructive manner i should just bend over and take it? Yea right,, when push comes to shuv im gonna come out swingin.' I dont take shit from anyone.......... Do you?


Dude... As people have already said: Chill the fuck out. It's the internet and you're being quite the little bitch. And ya know, you do seem like a fuckin tweaker. If that's the case, maybe you should put the meth pipe (Or your syringe, however you choose to do it) away and learn to enjoy life again. Once you quit you won't be so angry.


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 20, 2009)

Explane why you are so mad


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 20, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> This site is very rad.... Too bad the admin Rollitup is a fucking douche bag... To lazy to respond to pms and resolve issues.....
> 
> Good bye RIU
> 
> ...



See, after you post something like this, ur not supposed to keep posting..... u should already be somewhere else.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 20, 2009)

why does he want to know where the servers are located? is he turning state witness lol? dont roll over on us homie.


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Sep 20, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> why does he want to know where the servers are located? is he turning state witness lol? dont roll over on us homie.


He better not turn state witness. I'll find him. I'm sure others wouldn't mind joining me in the search either.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

This is not about anything to do with this website... It is about an unresolved and neglected issue between me and the admin...

I do apprecitate all the posts as they will help me in my process... Keep posting!! keep my threads at the top.. He'll respond eventually..


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 20, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> This is not about anything to do with this website... It is about an unresolved and neglected issue between me and the admin...
> 
> I do apprecitate all the posts as they will help me in my process... Keep posting!! keep my threads at the top.. He'll respond eventually..


have a tissue lil one


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 20, 2009)

First of all you can calm your ass down. I dont work for you and no one else does on this website. Threatening anyone wont get you anywhere especially not on this board, that is your first life lesson.

2nd life lesson: READ THE DIRECTIONS, I know it must be hard when you are half illiterate, but let your parents help you. Do you see the box where it says username ? Guess you missed that one. When the box says username it means put your rollitup username in there so I dont have to spend 2 weeks trying to track you down to figure who the hell you actually are.

3rd Lesson: You signed up for donation to new servers, and AT discretion I can grant elite access to your account, however for you I will make an exception. Your account has been elited however you incurred 3 infractions VIA this thread so you will be permanently banned from this website. However I do appreciate your donation for the servers that you have eaten up.

4th Lesson: Dont piss into the wind, that is just a good life lesson no one likes piss on themselves.

Thread closed. For the guys that I am manually confirming I do apologize for the delay it has been a pretty hectic week around here with some small hicups with the servers etc(you might have noticed 

Take Care
Rollitup


----------

